# Deputy Sheriff Anthony Rakes



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Anthony Rakes*

Marion County Sheriff's Office, Kentucky

End of Watch: Wednesday, November 14, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* 1204

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 11/14/2012
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Apprehended

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Anthony Rakes was shot and killed while making a traffic stop on U.S. 68, near Lebanon, at approximately 2:00 am.

As he was approaching the car the driver opened fire with a small caliber handgun, striking Deputy Rakes. Despite being wounded, Deputy Rakes was able to return fire.

The subject fled on foot but was arrested a short time later by members of the Kentucky State Police and Campbellsville Police Department.

Deputy Rakes was transported to a local hospital where he succumbed to his wounds.

Deputy Rakes had served with the Marion County Sheriff's Office for six years and had previously served with the Lebanon Police Department.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Jimmy Clements
Marion County Sheriff's Office
223 North Spaulding Avenue
Suite 101
Lebanon, KY 40033

Phone: (270) 692-3051

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21511-deputy-sheriff-anthony-rakes#ixzz2CEKLlOCu


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

R.I.P. Deputy Rakes


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Rakes


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------

